# I'm in (city name) for the summer.



## yuechu

大家好！

I was recently telling a friend that I have moved to a different city for the summer and will be going back to Ottawa in August or September. How could I say "I'm in (city name) for the summer." in Chinese?
Thanks!


----------



## philchinamusical

If you are already in the place:


> 我正在xxxx避暑。


If you are not in the place yet:


> 我*打算/会/准备/想要*去xxxx避暑。


----------



## yuechu

Thanks for your help, philchinamusical, and for teaching me a new word! (避暑）
谢谢！


----------



## philchinamusical

yuechu said:


> Thanks for your help, philchinamusical, and for teaching me a new word! (避暑）
> 谢谢！


You are welcome! And you've helped me with my English too!


----------



## SuperXW

Does "for the summer" necessarily mean 避暑?


----------



## Skatinginbc

I have moved to Vancouver for the summer and will be going back to Ottawa in August or September. 我已經搬到溫哥華了, 要待整個夏季(or 暑假)，八、 九月才會回渥太華。


----------



## nosaijin

I'd say: 我夏天會在~(city name).


----------



## yuechu

Skatinginbc said:


> 我已經搬到溫哥華了, 要待整個夏季(or 暑假)，八、 九月才會回渥太華。


Thanks, Skatinginbc! 



nosaijin said:


> I'd say: 我夏天會在~(city name).


Thanks, nosaijin, as well!



SuperXW said:


> Does "for the summer" necessarily mean 避暑?


I'm not sure. In my case, it is the summer holidays (since there are few teaching contracts during the summer), but I am not on a holiday. I am simply living in a different city (and I'm not at a hotel, etc.).
Would this still be 避暑?


----------



## SimonTsai

避: to stay away or escape from
暑: scorching summer heat
寒: bloody bitter cold

避暑: to move from somewhere in torrid heat to a cooler place, on purpose.
​[e.g.] Since India is under a heat wave, I am going to Japan.​​避寒: to move from somewhere wintery to a warmer place, on purpose.
​[e.g.] Winter in Russia is typically frigid, so migratory birds there fly south for the winter.​


----------



## yuechu

Oh, I didn't realize that that was its literal meaning. In my case, it isn't 避暑 then! Thanks for the explanation, SimonTsai!


----------



## Skatinginbc

Canadian snowbirds typically flock south to avoid the harsh cold of winter and return home to enjoy the pleasant heat of summer. 加國侯鳥人通常是南徙避寒, 北返度夏。

樓主的語境是搬到他鄉「度夏 」 (cf. 度夏過冬 vs. 遁暑避寒)。


----------



## Mumu301

我夏天的时候会在 xx （a place）。“避暑” is not exactly correct, since it particularly refers to the fact that you go to the place to avoid summer heat. In your case, you will work at the place in summer, not go to the place to avoid summer heat.


----------



## brofeelgood

I agree with the majority. Fleeing Leaving Ottawa for Vancouver doesn't count as 避暑. For goodness sake, the summer there is still way colder than half the rest of the world.


----------

